# First time going to a show as a buyer



## mlgdave (Feb 25, 2011)

I do gold shows every year, 2 or 3, im a local fixture for the shows I do. This year I am heavily advertsining as THE GOLD BUYER at the show. I will also of course be selling nuggets and specimens and paydirt but anyone ever do any type of show where they set up as a buyer? any success? Im looking at doing 3 gun shows here this year as well if this "pans out" lol

mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 28, 2011)

was good, i will be doing alot more shows! 6 ounces of placer and 5 ounces of scrap jewelry = pretty good weekend!

mlgdave


----------



## nickvc (Mar 1, 2011)

Be aware that the more shows you do the more people will know where you are making you a possible target for robbery. I'm not trying to scare you but you really need to think of your security as your carrying either cash or gold and that to some is really tempting :twisted:


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Nick, I have actually been doing shows as a gold seller for about 12 years now so am very aware of that concern, wanna know what I carry for defense? It aint what you think...........

Outdoor wasp spray killer, it sprays up to 25 feet, super affective as it will temporarily blind multiple attackers until they go to a hospital.........

Of course my first line of defense is being aware of my surroundings

I appreciate your input as yes with this economy I could easily be a target

mlgdave


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 1, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> Thanks Nick, I have actually been doing shows as a gold seller for about 12 years now so am very aware of that concern, wanna know what I carry for defense? It aint what you think...........
> 
> Outdoor wasp spray killer, it sprays up to 25 feet, super affective as it will temporarily blind multiple attackers until they go to a hospital.........
> 
> ...



If the attackers know what you have for defense they may arrive wearing goggles and a face mask.

Jim


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats true Jim, they may, I hope they dont read this forum......

mlgdave


----------



## 4metals (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting business plan, bring in your scrap gold, take home a gun. Bring enough scrap and you don't need a wallet! 

You seem to have thought this out, be careful and good luck.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 1, 2011)

It's not at the shows the problems arrive but when your out of there and either on your way home or at home. I had several friends who used to do the antique fairs here in the UK and they all got followed from the show and robbed at home, nice new trick is to do one of your tyres so you have to pull over! Sitting duck on the side of the road!
Just advising caution and if you can put your goods into a safe away from home I'd certainly do so and let it be known you don't keep stuff at home.
Wishing you luck in this but be very cautious.


----------

